# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > BOXING / FIGHTING / WRESTLING >  What's your favorite MMA fighter?

## Grappler_Mike

Mine is Vanderlei Silva,man he is intense to watch!
His staredowns are insane!!

----------


## ripsid

Pretty hard to say...But guys who are technically sound and rounded are the ones I root for: Hughes, Cotoure, Belfort, Bas.... Then the guys that are just really angry...Baroni, Tito, Liddell...
There's one guy who's not fighting UFC that I've trained with (he fought Severn to a tie) he fights lower promotions, and the guy is just awesome: Pat stano
Respect and like most of them!

SID

----------


## nickrizz

i met frank shamrock and he was such a nice guy, real down to earth. he is def my fav.

----------


## KAEW44

BJ Penn has recently proven to be 'all he sais he is', i prefer matt hughes because i love slams, and quinton rampage jackson is the man after slamming Arona like that!! Slamming fighters rule!

----------


## nickrizz

> Slamming fighters rule!


they make it more fun to watch

----------


## ripsid

I think alot of the guys with the wrestling backgrounds are slammers'! Frye's awesome as well... anytime you have someone who can maneuver a throw or slam is awesome! When I spare I will always try to work a throw, or slam into it...it's better than a punch or a kick, you use the momentum generated by both your weights and you just smash em'! I want to spare now....!  :Dancing Banana:   :LOL:  

SID

----------


## ripsid

Actually I should learn how to spell spar...! What a tool!  :LOL: 

SID

----------


## BOUNCER

I've a soft spot for Ken and Frank Shamrock.

----------


## nickrizz

i just wish ken would stop shredding weight all the time, it makes him weaker.

----------


## ripsid

I think ken is torn, between not fight and fighting! He doesn't want to retire he still wants to fight...but he's not at the top of his game...I think he's torn. I saw him fight 3 years ago when he had his own promotion, Mega Fights, and physically he looked good he wasn't huge but he wasn't ripped. The fight seemed like a work, but talking to one my instructors who fought that night he said the guy came in with like 1 days notice and it was a legit tap, ankle lock i believe. 

SID

----------


## nickrizz

he was a great fighter, but the ortiz thing was horrible to watch if you are a shamrock fan

----------


## Mandigo

All time fav. the legend.....ROYCE GRAZIE.He was one of the first he fought when there where no weight division and he is well the best of the best.

----------


## H-BOL

Emelienko Fedor!!

----------


## KAEW44

No one can argue that Fedor is simply the best, he has no emotions, no facial expressions..just business..walks in there and wins

----------


## VIXI

Ken Shamrock is my baby...I'd stalk him if I was crazy....poor thing actually tore his rotator cuff today...I'm so heart broken...wish I could make him feel better  :Devil Grin:

----------


## LeanMeOut

BDTR  :Wink:  lol...... 


Nah my favorite has to be Shamrock as well. I love to watch the guy fight.... I wish he didn't have to get old. But he is still my all time favorite.


<<LMO>>

----------


## VIXI

you so get brownie points...





> BDTR  lol...... 
> 
> 
> Nah my favorite has to be Shamrock as well. I love to watch the guy fight.... I wish he didn't have to get old. But he is still my all time favorite.
> 
> 
> <<LMO>>

----------


## BOUNCER

> you so get brownie points...



Hey, I said Shamrock as well!. Actually I think I might have said it first  :Frown:

----------


## nickrizz

i met his brother!!!!! vixi is that you in the pic (avatar)

----------


## chicamahomico

Vanderlei Silva or Mirko Cro-Cop. These two are the most exciting fighters IMO so they would get my vote.

----------


## H-BOL

fedor will never loose.. he is unstopable

----------


## VIXI

kudos to you...



> Hey, I said Shamrock as well!. Actually I think I might have said it first

----------


## VIXI

kudos to you by association...





> i met his brother!!!!! vixi is that you in the pic (avatar)

----------


## sp9

> fedor will never loose.. he is unstopable



Can't wait to see if he wins the grand prix next month. 

I like quinton after the last pride match he had. Gotta love a guy when he is being put into a triangle choke and he just blows it off by picking his opponent up over his head and thorws him so hard into the mat that he is instanly knocked out and gets 30-40 of his own stiches when the guy bounces off the mat and hits him in the face, oh wait a minute let me give you 2 quick punches in the face before the ref can physically get between me and you...hahaha

----------


## sp9

So many great skilled guys out there. The sport just keeps getting better, which means bigger audiences and bigger checks for the fighters.

----------


## KAEW44

it will be along time before mma fighters can be making boxing-like money, but its strange how its spreading really fast in the states but there are still no big ime sponsors that can help make events happen!
Japan will never have a problem because their main source is dream stage entertainment wich is a company that is extrmley profitable with or without Pride, so they can afford to keep the show going for a long time and let fighters make good money.
The UFC on the other hand is always running into big time money problems and giving fighters pay-cuts just because they can barely break even in every show. The UFC has great fighters and can give the opportunity for many more new faces to emerge if only there was a legit, big time sponsor!!

----------


## chicamahomico

I do not believe that MMA will ever be a $$ big event outside of Japan aside from the odd superfight or some special event. Look at boxing, the pay is the ****s outside of the top 10 heavyweight unless your name is Jones Jr or De LaHoya. Foreman probably makes more selling those grills in a year than all of the top 10 heavies put together. The average person, this is who sponsors and advertisers are looking to reach, is simply not into sports that consist entirely of physical violence. 





> it will be along time before mma fighters can be making boxing-like money, but its strange how its spreading really fast in the states but there are still no big ime sponsors that can help make events happen!
> Japan will never have a problem because their main source is dream stage entertainment wich is a company that is extrmley profitable with or without Pride, so they can afford to keep the show going for a long time and let fighters make good money.
> The UFC on the other hand is always running into big time money problems and giving fighters pay-cuts just because they can barely break even in every show. The UFC has great fighters and can give the opportunity for many more new faces to emerge if only there was a legit, big time sponsor!!

----------


## BOUNCER

> I do not believe that MMA will ever be a $$ big event outside of Japan aside from the odd superfight or some special event. Look at boxing, the pay is the ****s outside of the top 10 heavyweight unless your name is Jones Jr or De LaHoya. Foreman probably makes more selling those grills in a year than all of the top 10 heavies put together. The average person, this is who sponsors and advertisers are looking to reach, is simply not into sports that consist entirely of physical violence.






> physical violence.


And there's the problem, its promoted as a 'blood and guts' all out violent fight. We have the same problem in Europe with HUGE opposition to even allowing athletes to train for any kind of MMA. It IS a violent sport to Mr. Joe Average but we have to get away from packaging the whole deal as such.

----------


## Sensational1

Cro-Cop is where its at!

----------


## zap2

where do you see all these fights....On tv or in like a club?.... Cause i always look for them and i only seen half of one on tv and then another time there was a PPV show for UFC but i wasn't gonna pay 90 bucks to watch it

----------


## BOUNCER

90 BUCKS FOR A PAY PER VIEW?????????? are you serious?.

----------


## zap2

well i dunno if it was 90 but it was at least 69.99 this is Canadian dollars tho...

----------


## zap2

I just saw Bouncer's thread on internet places to find fights..... is sherdog a website? like sherdog.com?

----------


## sp9

I think i's about $20 for UFC here and $29.99 for Pride's heavy weight tournament. I get them on PPV, there are also businesses that pay to broadcast them. For example there is a bar at the University of Maryland called the cornerstone that paid for the right to display all the UFC fights. 

Pride is where it's at. I think things will get better with all the PPV money rolling in. Anyone have a clue what the top guys in pride get paid?

----------


## VIXI

usually 30 also for ufc...did ya know Kimo just got popped for winny?...




> I think i's about $20 for UFC here and $29.99 for Pride's heavy weight tournament. I get them on PPV, there are also businesses that pay to broadcast them. For example there is a bar at the University of Maryland called the cornerstone that paid for the right to display all the UFC fights. 
> 
> Pride is where it's at. I think things will get better with all the PPV money rolling in. Anyone have a clue what the top guys in pride get paid?

----------


## BOUNCER

Yes;

http://www.mmanews.com/news/ufc/hea.../90976031.shtml




> usually 30 also for ufc...did ya know Kimo just got popped for winny?...

----------


## zap2

> vixi is that you in the pic (avatar)


Vixi im interested to...

PS: Bouncer: it says that the page can't be found for that link for me

----------


## sp9

http://www.mmanews.com/news/ufc/head...90976031.shtml


Kimo Fails UFC 48 Drug Test
Published by Matthew Boone on 07/04/2004 at 03:28 PM 

Click Here To Discuss This News In The MMANews.com Forums!

According to Dave Meltzer of WrestlingObserver.com, Kimo Leopoldo failed his drug test for UFC 48: Payback. 

Kimo, who was found with a similar agent as former UFC champion Tim Sylvia was found with earlier this year, will likely face a hefty suspension from the Nevada State Athletic Commission. 

The other three fighters tested for UFC 48 include Ken Shamrock, Tim Sylvia, and Frank Mir, all passed their tests.

----------


## sp9

> usually 30 also for ufc...did ya know Kimo just got popped for winny?...


Don't tell anyone but since I have had digital cable I have ordered about 5 fights in the last 5 months and never got billed for any. 

Poor Kimo. I was so disappointed that fight was over quickly.

----------


## zap2

well now the page works for me hmm... when i click on bouncers link it doesn't work and scottp's does but they look like they are copied out the same.... maybe bouncer just isn't good enough? lol j/p man

----------


## zap2

i want some free fights i can't afford them right now

----------


## ripsid

As far as UFC, KOTC, Pride being main draws in $$'s etc in the US as bouncer said, it needs to be promoted better than it is. It's promoted more like wrestling than a sports event. The skills that these guys have is amazing, and when you look back to the Royce Gracies being as small as he was and beating a guy like Severn Mr. All-Amer-Wresler, they could have taken that and said instead of we're in cage watch us kick the **** out of each other to. The art of MMA! Here in America, where everything seems offensive, to some people and the other people are afraid of what those people will think BS, a guy like Howard Stern can say the same word as Oprah, but because of the Stigma of being Howard Stern, he'll get boned before Orca does....
They need to make it more of a sport, the started already by adding weight divisions and such, but they need to promote it and make it more appealing to the mainstream. I'll take Frank Shamrock over a Roy Jones, because it's not just about throwing...you need skills, and that is what needs to be shown! Technically, Pride is the best promotion in the world right now, and if UFC took it out of the cage maybe and put it in a ring and promoted the art and the sport it would be easier to take. Instead of the back streets, put it on rodeo drive...people are afraid of what they MIGHT see, not that except for Silva howmany breaks have there been in UFC over the last year? Tank Abbot (who lost to Mir just like Silva did)? Who else? there has been more boxers die over the last 10 years than MMA fighters...But, the stigma in the MMA world is that of Bloodsport and such...
I love PRIDE, UFC AND MMA, I love going to my classes and sparring and just working my ass off. I've had the hardest workouts doing my classes...just practicing a trianlge or ankle lock hurts. Hell sparring is unreal...harder than when I boxed. But people don't see that, they HEAR things and that's allthey know.

SID

----------


## GQ-Bouncer

Mirko Cro-Cop - Quinton Jackson

----------


## whiteyk

belfort, couture, emilianko fedor

----------


## zap2

I don't see what is so great about boxing. Sure its two people fighting but with UFC/MMA there is more to it then just punching someone. If boxing can be as popular as it is then why can't UFC/MMA, they are way more fun to watch and although the dangers are higher, you still don't see them that often. Like ripsid said there has been more people die do to boxing then UFC/MMA in the last year.

----------


## realmxofxnoise

I still love Mark Kerr. An amazing wrestler, probably the best around, and just a hell of a guy! No ego, macho bull****, just a good guy! But there are plenty of good fighters. I'm definitely a Pride fan though, UFC ****in' sucks pretty much!

----------


## Cyto78

"RICKSON GRACIE" His innate talent and early mastery of the sport have resulted in an impeccable undefeated record in more than 400 fights, Jiu-Jitsu tournaments, free-style wrestling, Sambo, open weight free-style competitions, and no holds barred challenge matches!


All the Gracies are some of the best in the world......but IMO I do not believe there is a fighter in the world that can beat Rickson!

----------


## dynamike

Hmmm... i think the gracies killed my interest in ufc..I appreciate their skillls..and the gaurd is an excellent defense/offense...but a drag to watch...for my money I prefer K -1..and Pride..i still love watching these first few ufs though when it was amazing....

----------


## Grappler_Mike

Rickson couldnt compete with the new breed of fighter,he would be totally outclassed.

----------


## scottvette

Cro-Cop and Tank

----------


## Xavier_4446

there are so many. I'll try to do them in order.
belfort, abbott, mir, kimo, shamrock, couture, fedor, baroni. there are just so many to name.

----------


## GeoQuadzilla

Bas Rutten, Randy Couture, Mirko Cro Cop, Kenny Shamrock in that order.

----------


## Badmofo

Quinton Jackson , i met him at a shooto championship here in hawaii about 2 weeks after he slamed the **** out of Ricardo Arona, his eye was still all ****ed up. But he was real cool and down to earth. I got my picture with him, it was kinda funny cause no one around us really knew who he was. But yeah Jackson , Coture, belfort, silva, and cro cop

----------


## KGBnine

frank shamrock hands down

----------


## More Power

Fedor!

----------


## Kärnfysikern

crocop

----------


## fullback40

> I still love Mark Kerr. An amazing wrestler, probably the best around, and just a hell of a guy! No ego, macho bull****, just a good guy! But there are plenty of good fighters. I'm definitely a Pride fan though, UFC ****in' sucks pretty much!


Yeah - this guy was an enigma. If you watched "smashing machine" you can see his demise begining with the rules changes in pride (no knees or elbows on the ground) and his hanger-on, co-dependant girlfriend. I couldnt believe it when they showed him getting out of bed in the a.m., shooting nubain IV before training. These fighters change as the sport evolves though. Being a Jiu-Jitsu enthusist, I like the grapplers, like Bustamante,etc.

----------


## Div1Wrestler

I have a soft spot for all the wrestler's That are in MMA.........

----------


## nickrizz

coture is the best out there now at light heavy

----------


## Georgie

Hughes is my favorite. He was my teammate then assistant wrestling coach at Eastern Illinois University. It was always painful wrestling that guy.

----------


## CarvedFromStone

Vitor belfor is a gangstar

----------


## BigRandy

liddell, lawler, and couture

----------


## Slick Arrado

> i met his brother!!!!! vixi is that you in the pic (avatar)



I met Ken Shamrock at the Lion's Den in Dallas. He's real cool and down to Earth. He's my favorite because he was one of the pioneers for MMA fighters and he's tough as hell. I have to add that Couture is one tough SOB, too. :spudniklu

----------


## yannick32

Quinton Jackson is my favortie and Cro Cop too, dont know is Sakuraba retiered but he was quit amazing too.

----------


## craneboy

shamrock's and liddell

----------


## billy_ba

coture, silva, and my friend diego sanchez who I predict will be the next 169lb ufc champ. He is 13-0(mma), and 3-0 (pro boxing), kotc 169lb champ, 3 time qrapplers quest gold medalist and team USA Abu Dhabi representative at 169lbs. He is going to be on the new reality show Ultimate Fighter that is to be aired on spike tv.

----------


## ironfist

Ken Shamrock, Randy Couture, Andre arlovski

----------


## imann

Vitor Belford........he's a tough little S.O.B.
I have respect for warriors of the ring!

----------


## catabolic kid

The Smashing Machine.

----------


## Jantzen4k

Noone said MARC KERR????


hes my favorite of all time. what a great fighter to watch. and his drug addiction was his downfall (also that bitch he has for a wife)

----------


## Therocksbiggestfan

my favorite fighters are

for grappleing: Matt Serra

for standup: Chuck Liddell

for being the allaround best fighter i would say....Tito Ortiz

----------


## davinci191

> my favorite fighters are
> 
> for grappleing: Matt Serra
> 
> for standup: Chuck Liddell
> 
> for being the allaround best fighter i would say....Tito Ortiz


For the best all around fighter I have to go with Fedor! There is nobody in this game rite now that can contend with him.But if have to choose I think Mirko Cro-Cop is the best contender for him rite now, and I think he will get raped just like the rest of them!!!! Speaking of which I can't ****in wait for this fight bros! Your all invited over my crib this June! This is gunna be the shizzy!!!!!!

for grappleing: Fedor!

for standup: Fedor!

----------


## davinci191

But hell yea! I cant leave out my dog, Mark Kerr!!!!!! Best **** shot in the buisness!

----------


## submissionman

Frank Shamrock and Phil Baroni for sure!

----------


## J.S.N.

i've only seen one fight, where he annihilated cabbage, but it impressed me so much i'd have to say andrei arlovsky. the dude is so ripped and quick and technical and pretty to watch- he really needs to wax though.

----------


## mkv213

This thread is old but I thought I'd add mine. I really like watching Yves Edwards

----------


## deuce-is-loose

Can anyone guess who mine is ?

----------


## Box This*

Tito and silva they both just dont give a flying fuc...cant believe chuck dumped tito he made a mistake playing stand up ...tito is about ground and pound...silva is about sit down or ill knock u down  :7up:

----------


## phwSSJ

> i met frank shamrock and he was such a nice guy, real down to earth. he is def my fav.


yup ....Frank has my vote!

----------


## crazydick

I believe the potential growth for MMA is bigger than boxing, because it is such a dynamic sport. As the fans become educated they will understand what is actually going on. For example, They will understand that that they are going for mount, or an armbar, not just rolling around the ground. How the sport is promoted has a huge impact on its popularity. Stars like Ken, Frank, Randy, and Chuck help support the sport a great deal because they are class acts. You can tell that they are intellegent when they are describing how they won the fight. They don't sound like alot of other athletes like a _"da Im gonna punch him alot and then au I hit him and a he a fell down, then a I'm a badass"..._  I think the sport will continue to grow as long as we have guys like Randy, Ken, Frank and Chuck and all the other fighters mentioned in this thread.

----------


## BigBuddha

are we forgetting a little guy named matt hughes, wish i had his strength pound for pound

----------


## Papi93

I would have to say Chuck Liddell. Standup is were it's at!

----------


## ManOnSwole

Takanori Gomi, you want stand up he's got it covered....you want ground work...well he's got that too.

----------


## ant_8u

Big men: Andre Arlovski

Little men: George St Pierre

----------


## simm

Fedor Emeleienko has 2 b the best (is the best) nhb fighter in mma history so far...I train with a guy who fought him in RINGS japan and said he is so strong it is unreal...He even said fedors punching power is so deceptive as he hits unreally hard....The guy i train with has also been in K-1 too,so he really knows what he's talkin bout!!!!

----------


## nalbano34

> Vanderlei Silva or Mirko Cro-Cop. These two are the most exciting fighters IMO so they would get my vote.


I would agree!!!!!!!

----------


## nalbano34

> fedor will never loose.. he is unstopable


They all lose....that is fact!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Red Monster

Takanori Gomi, Fedor and Aleksander Emelianeko, Matt Hughes, The Iceman, CroCop

and Sean Gannon woot

good thread

----------


## HeavyHitter

this order... (how long Kimo's the suspension- i know it aint too bad, is he gonna fight in UFC or what?)

Matt Serra
Tank Abbot
Vitor Belfort
Chuck Liddel
Frank Mir
Phil Baroni
Arlofski

----------


## bigbrice

my favorite is vitor belfort. but prob my all time fav would have to be mark coleman. he was ripped off a few times. or he would have been on top for a long time.

----------


## scriptfactory

> Takanori Gomi, Fedor and Aleksander Emelianeko, Matt Hughes, The Iceman, CroCop
> 
> and Sean Gannon woot
> 
> good thread


Everyone you wrote except for Matt Hughes and Sean Gannon. They are good fighters, I'm just not a big fan.

----------


## MeanMachine2000

> are we forgetting a little guy named matt hughes, wish i had his strength pound for pound


George St. Pierre!! , He would.. sorry will make make matt hughes his bitch the next time they meet. he has grown so much as a fighter since they last fought. He is the next welterweight champ!!!!!

----------


## sp9

As far as a grappler based MMA fighter, has to be Vitor "Shaolin" Ribeiro. Multiple World BJJ champion, Multiple Arnold/Gracie No gi champion, and now 13 and 1 in MMA. Will post a highlight of him in another thread that I finished yesterday.

----------


## Hunter

I really like class acts but I do have my favorites also. I come from a wrestling background so I do favor wrestlers but also enjoy striking.

First favorite-I have to go with Couture. He is a class act and first person to hold two different belts. His wars with Rizzo instantly made me a fan, tied for first Den Henderson a true warrior. He fought above his true weightclass for most of his career. His heavy right hand and great wrestling makes him so exciting to watch

----------


## Big

I like Royce Gracie, his fight with Ken Shamrock is still one of my favorites.

----------


## bootkampboy

Fedor is the best!

----------


## trulbfan3

Chuck Lidell is the man.

----------


## QuieTSToRM33

cant believe i havent posted in this thread 

Cro Cop 
Fedor
Shogun
Tito Ortiz 

thats my squad

----------


## scriptfactory

> cant believe i havent posted in this thread 
> 
> Cro Cop 
> Fedor
> Shogun
> Tito Ortiz 
> 
> thats my squad


Badass squad. You forgot Gomi.

----------


## QuieTSToRM33

> Badass squad. You forgot Gomi.



true .... def forgot Gomi .... but i havent been a buck 60 since i was about 12  :LOL: 


that squad right there is the fighters that i can relate to ... 205 and up ... bangers ... ground and pounders .... hard workers

----------


## lil-SLIM

I love watching *fedor* as well, hes got fist of stone and his ground and pound is intense, I also like *forrest griffen* hes got heart and a good attitude

----------


## Box This*

Wandy 

Tito 

Gomi 

cro cop

Fedor 

Also Sanchez is a newbie

----------


## ITALIANMAN

Mark Kerr was the man before he got a F*** up.....He was good to watch he man handled everyhone

----------


## TR'05

Shogun
GSP
BJ
Fedor

----------


## Minimart

thats hard to pick a favorite fighter but i would have to say Randy Coutoure he is just amazing fighter he knoced off one the best fighters in his prime in vitor belfore and domonated alot of fighters after that first time he fought lidell he tooled him as much respect i have for liddell but liddell got alot better but Coutoure is my favortie fight of all time plus hes a pimp.

----------


## uponone23

I am a huge sean sherk fan "the muscle shark"... I have been watching his career for a long time... 31-2 and his only losses are to matt hughes and GSP at 170.. He is the 155 champion now. He has wins at 170 over Karo Parisyan, Kenny Florian, Nick Diaz (who is over 6' tall and sherk is 5'6''), and Benji Radach who he fought at a 15lb weight disadvantage. 

LOL sorry I'm a big fan.. maybe it's cause I'm short too....

----------


## Standard01

Fedor of course. Honorable mentions are Aleks, Mirko, Penn, Gomi, Wand, Shogun, Anderson Silva, Chuck, Lawler, Rampage, Kang, St. Pierre, Kid Yamamoto and Ranger Stott.

----------


## Hunter

Oh Man a fellow sherk lover, he is a great guy plus minnesota born and raised here so gotta support a fellow minnestonan

----------


## vmapper

Fedor and crocop are elite and on my best list.
how do you beat a guy that is isolated from the public, has his own facility, trainers, cooks, and coaches and trains for life? That was a cool documentary on Emelianenko
And crocop is just awsome all round...and the left kick!
I couldnt imagine these guys in UFC...they would wreck shit up.

----------


## LiL Big Man

That guy lights up anyone that steps!

His kick is insane.

Also, KOTC has Mac Danzig...Light Weight hits like a truck. But Dana wants him.

GSP is shredded right now...Conditioned to the max...Hughes is in trouble!!

Lil Bigman

----------


## CSAR

Fedor - slippery, powerful, concentrated Russian cyborg
Crocop - cat-like quickness, hard-striking, focused Croatian kicker
Wandy - scary, intense, insane Brazilian axe murderer
Shogun - wild, balls-out, passionate Brazilian stomper
Hughes - conditioned, size-of-the-fight-in-the-dog, hard-working American pounder

----------


## J.S.N.

le banner technically is an mma fighter so hes my fave.

----------


## vampishsum

matt Hughes any man that fights 45 fights and wins is bad ass. you got give mad respect to that ppl he has fought arent losers. any man that fights like 50 times and can walk away and say he won most of them is a stud and dangrous dude.

----------


## Standard01

> le banner technically is an mma fighter so hes my fave.


He's a great kickboxer, but MMA fighter not so much.

----------

